# 70's/80/s Pavoni Pro



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thought i'd pop a post up in here too regarding my latest machine.

This will replace my Pavoni Stradivari that I got a few weeks back and take pride of place in the kitchen. I'm hoping to change the base to a chrome version for extra bling but the orange is definitely growing on me, and it's all original too so I may end up keeping as is!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

You have no choice but to buy that orange mignon in the for sale section if it's still there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

